
Taking job you do not love is like saving sex for old age - christopherDam
“There comes a time when you ought to start doing what you want. Take a job that you love. You will jump out of bed in the morning. I think you are out of your mind if you keep taking jobs that you don&#x27;t like because you think it will look good on your resume. Isn&#x27;t that a little like saving up sex for your old age?”<p>It&#x27;s really great quote and I am staring it for 30 mins and it really feels hurt. Hmm come out of your comfort zone and pursue your idea and make a startup is really scary when you yourself not sure about it.
======
J_Darnley
It must be wonderful to be so highly educated, so highly skilled, and so
highly experienced that you can have any job you want.

~~~
mrits
While being highly educated can be a factor there are plenty of scenarios
where it has nothing to do with it. A lot of places make jokes about the PhDs.

------
greenyoda
Lots of things that people love doing don't pay enough for them to survive on.
For example, if you'd really love to be a musician or an actor, you probably
need a day job in an unrelated field to put food on the table until you become
successful in your chosen field.

~~~
seiji
heh, _until_

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
You take jobs you don't like because you have to do things like 'eat' and
'sleep under a roof'.

~~~
christopherDam
True. Totally true. BUT is that the only thing we want in our life. (Sorry but
feeling not good.)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
You might want to read up on Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow%27s_hierarchy_of_needs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow%27s_hierarchy_of_needs)

~~~
_august
Alternatively, [https://levels.io/reset-your-life/](https://levels.io/reset-
your-life/)

------
dragonwriter
> There comes a time when you ought to start doing what you want. Take a job
> that you love.

Sure, that works, for some people, with certain preferences.

Sometimes, though, you do what you want -- the things you love -- and take a
job that you merely _tolerate_ so that you can afford to do the things you
love. Its silly to think that the things everyone loves _must_ also be,
exclusively, jobs.

------
JSeymourATL
> come out of your comfort zone and pursue your idea and make a startup is
> really scary when you yourself not sure about it.

I was reminded of the Steve Jobs quote... “A lot of times, people don’t know
what they want until you show it to them.” Do you know what that (idea or job)
thing is for you?

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/chunkamui/2011/10/17/five-
danger...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/chunkamui/2011/10/17/five-dangerous-
lessons-to-learn-from-steve-jobs/)

------
pavornyoh
>There comes a time when you ought to start doing what you want.

That is true but it has to be strategically orchestrated though otherwise the
consequences can be disastrous.

------
Rainymood
"From his neck down a man is worth a couple of dollars a day, from his neck up
he is worth anything that his brain can produce." \- Thomas Edison

------
brokenhope
Imo it is about overcomitting in life style, it is about getting used to
something you never have. Be hungry at young age, do once for all!

------
kleer001
Who said that and in what context?

~~~
christopherDam
It's not in some context but it is general quote.
www.goodreads.com/quotes/380769-there-comes-a-time-when-you-ought-to-start-
doing

